# Newbie Here



## PJsMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys! I love this forum! My name is Samantha and I am the proud human of a 4 month old male kitty named P.J.

We just wanted to pop in and introduce ourselves! Thanks for having us, and we'll see you around the forums I'm sure.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## PJsMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh my, pictures. yes. There are many. I take alot, I'm flawed in that way. :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Flawed? Have you MET us?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

PJ is a cutie :wink: .


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Samantha :kittyturn


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## PJsMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome. PJ is absolutely adorable and you take great photos!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Is that PJ (love the name) in your avatar? Very cute! Welcome aboard Samantha


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to you and PJ, Samantha! He's a cutie!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)




----------

